# Blackberry Curve 8900 question



## stindi (Jun 21, 2009)

When I receive a message (MMS, SMS) and click on the message icon, it says there are no messages. Then you hit menu, view folders, find MMS or SMS inbox and there they are. 
Is there a way to have this smartphone go to the inbox when a message alert appears?


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

Sounds like the Curve it set to have the MMS and SMS messages separated. See if this works:


Click on the Messages icon from the main screen
press the Menu button to the left of the trackball
highlight and click on Options
highlight and click on General Options
scroll down to where you see SMS and Email Inboxes and change what it is set to as Combined
press the back button to the right of the trackball and save the changes when prompted

Are your text messages now showing in your inbox?


----------



## stindi (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you... That seems to have done the trick.


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

Glad I could help.


----------



## kdizzle (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi Clark 76, I appear to have a similar SMS problem with my 8900. I followed your steps above and yet my SMS messages do not display when I click on the SMS&MMS Icon. The only way I can see my SMS messages is by clicking SMS and MMS Icon - menu - view folder - then scrolling to SMS Inbox.

My SMS messages used to show when I click the SMS and MMS icon. I deleted some of my old SMS messages a couple of weeks ago (by clicking delete prior) and since then I have been face with this problem. It is really frustrating!


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

What happens if in step 5 of my previous instructions you set it to Seperate. Do you get a separate icon on the main screen of the BlackBerry showing SMS messages?


----------



## kdizzle (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. I didn't find any seperate icon on my blackberry showing SMS Messages.


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

Sorry but I am fresh out of ideas. Unless someone else has an idea I would contact the carrier and see if they have any tricks up their sleeve.

If you do find a solution to your problem please post back to this thread letting us know because I would love to know the solution to this problem.


----------

